# Where to buy a model 700 short action



## bthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

Need one for a new rifle build.  Can anyone point me in the right direct for a responsibly priced action or maybe even a complete gun?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 18, 2015)

Pawn shops are always a good place to start...


----------



## wareagle700 (Dec 18, 2015)

Here ya go, already blueprinted with a fluted bolt and new extractor.

http://pacifictoolandgauge.com/clea...inted-action-ptg-bolt-sa-std-fluted-mini.html


----------



## returntoarchery (Dec 22, 2015)

wareagle700 said:


> Here ya go, already blueprinted with a fluted bolt and new extractor.
> 
> http://pacifictoolandgauge.com/clea...inted-action-ptg-bolt-sa-std-fluted-mini.html



Ditto. After I bought one from Bud's gun shop, I found out about this place. It would have saved me some money on my F-Class rifle build.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 24, 2015)

That's a good deal from PTG.  I've got a Ti stock laying around catching dust.  A short and light 243 or 260 barrel wouldn't be the worse thing to put on.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 29, 2015)

PTG's prices have gone up considerably lately. Look around other places too. Check your LGS as some of the largest distributors stock Remmy 700 actions with or without bolts / trigger groups. Since this is an item that has to go through a gun shop anyways...


----------



## jsharp (Feb 15, 2016)

The PT&G is a pretty good deal but the wait times right now are at 6-8 weeks


----------

